

Spent by the UK government on the siege against Julian Assange - Alupis
http://govwaste.co.uk/

======
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9002655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9002655)
(135 points, 1 day ago, 141 comments)

